# Aspire Launch The Triton Tank



## Alex (16/6/15)

*Aspire Launch Triton Tank Teaser*
16. June 2015

Some further details have emerged from Aspire themselves:






“Aspire proudly presents our all new Triton tank system. This all new tank brings you an all new style of adjustable airflow control that will allow the user to really dial in on their desired airflow setting. The Triton also delivers the same style of airflow adjustment at the drip tip. So no matter if you want to mouth to lung or go straight to lung the all new Triton’s airflow control has you covered. Combine this with a convenient top fill method and our subohm coils and you have a truly variable tank system.”

And on the Triton drip tip system:


Adjustable airflow at the drip tip to allow users to cool their vapor when running higher wattage/voltage settings
Four fins to act as a heat sink and dissipate heat away from the drip tip
The inner tube is specifically designed to carry heat away from the lips of the user


The Triton also brings users an optional RBA system you have all been asking for. This RBA system is simple and easy to use but still brings users all of the things they love about building their own coils.







*Original article follows…*


Details are very sketchy at the moment, but here it is.





The successor to the Atlantis tanks will be the Triton – Aspire proudly proclaim, “6.22 The Prince of the sea will arrive…”

Wow, this thing better be bleeding edge vaping tech. The market is now saturated with subohm tank systems and it could be an Aspire misfire if this was the same old story with a different package.

It seems Aspire has listened to the major criticisms of the previous two Atlantis tanks, non-standard drip tips and no RBA section.

TGV has uncovered a few details and here’s what we know so far:




Allows the use of standard 510 drip tips
Includes an RBA section
Top filling
3.5ml capacity
73mm height
22.5mm width
Pyrex tank encased in stainless steel
AFC top and bottom
0.3, 0.4 and 1.8ohm Trition coils
Rumours suggest that the Triton colis are very similar to Atlantis coils, or possibly the same. So, is this just the Atlantis 3 in all but name? We’ll find out soon enough.

TGV will update this news as more details appear.






















source: http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...re_announces_the_triton_tank_system_includes/

article source: http://thegrumpyvaper.com/aspire-launch-triton-tank-teaser/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Jysin (16/6/15)

It looks orgasmic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/15)

Now this I'm interested in! Thanks @Alex!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSquid (16/6/15)

Here is some more: http://www.aspiretriton.com (cached website)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/6/15)

Seriously? Another one?

Lets have a look at the things, they have not addressed.

*Chimney diameter*
The driptip has some kinda butt plug going into it, further reducing the actual airflow. However, that not withstanding I'm willing to be that the diameter of that chimney is less than 6mm, which means they aren't even milking the most possible out of the potential of a 510 driptip.

Also worth noting that those "heat fins" are too shallow to be anything more than a design element. They won't be cooling anything down.

*Driptip compatibility*
Their misguided infatuation with driptip airlow has led to a design, that will make most driptips either incompatible, or look out of place

Also worth noting that the driptip airlow on the Atlantis V2, pretty much exclusively detracts from the flavour.

*Size/Juice capacity*
We've established that the actual airflow on this thing is going to be not earth shattering, why then is the juice capacity so small? 73.5mm in height... (that funky driptip airflow, is stealing space that could be better used elsewhere). Then we have 22.5mm... Why? 22mm not standard enough?

Maybe if they hadn't shrunk the glass to fit behind the Kangertech esk metal rounded square, we'd be talking about 4mls of capacity? Maybe its just a ploy and in 3months they'll release a 6ml tank, with a longer chimney that'll kill the flavour a little?

*Design*
Resemble a Subtank much? Slap some red o'rings on there and awkward conversations would be had. The only elements which you can really accuse Aspire of being responsible for are discordant, as has been the case since the Atlantis V1.

Those nonsense bars on the bottom, knurling would have looked better, or finer bars even. That ugly driptip "heat sink"

What happened to the glory days, when they made good looking atomizers like the Nautilus, Nautilus Mini, K1, CE5 BVC, etc...?

*Airflow*
Looking at the coils, I'm very, very doubtful that the airflow will be significantly different from the Atlantis V2. Which itself is only marginally better than the Atlantis V1, thanks to its choked up driptip arrangement.

Sub-OHM clearos are a cash cow, and they're starting to suffer from the same sickness that most cash cows do.

A serious lack of innovation...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (16/6/15)

All new surgical grade (316L) stainless steel tube filament

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/6/15)

Alex said:


> All new surgical grade (316L) stainless steel tube filament



I had a hard time making my mind up about that. Are they talking about the Wire the coil is made from (Gplat is 317L) or the casing that the coils are in?


----------



## DarkSide (16/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Seriously? Another one?
> 
> Lets have a look at the things, they have not addressed.
> 
> ...



I agree wholeheartedly on you with this one!
Quote: _What happened to the glory days, when they made good looking atomizers like the Nautilus?_ Unquote

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (16/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I had a hard time making my mind up about that. Are they talking about the Wire the coil is made from (Gplat is 317L) or the casing that the coils are in?



Well, a filament is a conducting wire or thread with a high melting point, forming part of an electric bulb or vacuum tube and heated or made incandescent by an electric current. source

and according to this

it must be the coil.?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------

